# Iodine used at birth?



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 10, 2015)

Hello!
I've read/heard that you need to use iodine to dip the kids navel in when it is born... why is this, do you do it, and where could I get it? 
Thanks!


----------



## babsbag (Apr 10, 2015)

Tractor Supply. I use one called Triodine-7. You dip them to sanitize and dry them up; the cord is a bacterial super highway and infections can occur. The most common infection is called Navel ill or Joint ill.

 My vet (she raises goats too) says that you should dip the cord every time you see the kid for the fist 24 hours. I do mine once. I also cut it off if it is more than about 2" long. I clean the scissors before cutting and I am always prepared for the cord to bleed but it never has. You can tie off the cord with dental floss or thread and cut below that.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 10, 2015)

I was just reading the section on this Raising Goats Naturally book.  Deborah mentions how there was a study I believe, showing that pasture-born sheep were less likely to get navel ill than those who had the cord cut and dipped in iodine.  At least I think it was sheep?  The thinking being that cutting the cord could drive bacteria into the cord which could cause infection despite the iodine.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 10, 2015)

babsbag said:


> Tractor Supply. I use one called Triodine-7. You dip them to sanitize and dry them up; the cord is a bacterial super highway and infections can occur. The most common infection is called Navel ill or Joint ill.
> 
> My vet (she raises goats too) says that you should dip the cord every time you see the kid for the fist 24 hours. I do mine once. I also cut it off if it is more than about 2" long. I clean the scissors before cutting and I am always prepared for the cord to bleed but it never has. You can tie off the cord with dental floss or thread and cut below that.


 


Onyx said:


> I was just reading the section on this Raising Goats Naturally book.  Deborah mentions how there was a study I believe, showing that pasture-born sheep were less likely to get navel ill than those who had the cord cut and dipped in iodine.  At least I think it was sheep?  The thinking being that cutting the cord could drive bacteria into the cord which could cause infection despite the iodine.


 
Thanks so much! So if the cord is naturally short enough, I shouldn't have a problem with dipping it in iodine? I think if I had to cut it, if I did like @babsbag said and clean the scissors, sterilizing them, it should be okay?


----------



## Onyx (Apr 10, 2015)

I think the issue with the scissors is that they drive bacteria present on the cord deeper into the flesh, so sterilizing them won't really help.  It was recommended to tear the cord instead of cutting.

My personal feeling on iodine is that millions of wild ruminants are born every day without anyone dipping their cords in iodine.  If I had a baby that got sick from an undipped navel I'd probably be wondering about how hardy an immune system it had in general.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks for the info and advice Onyx!


----------



## babsbag (Apr 11, 2015)

My human son got sick from an infected cord as an infant. It can happen in people too so I will dip my kids cords. It is easy to do, navel ill is not easy to watch, why risk it? Millions are raised with CDT shots, rabies shots, etc. But how many die that we never know about?

Good to know about cutting the cord. I have only done it a few times and I have kidded out a bunch of kids in the last 6 years, about 30 this year alone; the cord is usually pretty short. I can't imagine tearing it, that stuff is tough.

For dipping I use a plastic case that some syringes come in. It makes a great little tube for dipping; I put the cord in it, hold the case up against their tummy and flip them on their back for a second. Easy peasy, done.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks babsbag!  This is my first time having goat kids, so this is a new learning experience for me!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 11, 2015)

Iodine is a good bet.  It's all about what you want in your herd.  You can leave breeding and birthing take their own course, or you can intervene.  Things may work on fine on their own, but the incidence of death in birth, infection and illness, and death of kids will be higher.  The animals that do survive are likely to be more hardy ones, and in the wild that is how it goes.  On my domesticated animal farm, which is not a natural setting obviously, I intervene because I will trade chance for security.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 11, 2015)

I like to iodine the cords right after they are born, but honestly, that didn't always happen this year. It was so cold through most of our lambing that my iodine would freeze before I could dip them. A large number of lambs didn't get dipped as a result. 

I also almost never shorten the cord. Only if it is so long that it is dragging on the ground. If I do clip it, I use a sharp scalpel.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 11, 2015)

I do dip cords - it's cheap and easy to do.  If I have a very long cord that I think needs to be shortened I simply tie it off as tightly as possible and as close as possible to the belly and then I cut/tear/or let mom chew it if she is inclined.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 11, 2015)

If the cord is really long we will cut it.
We do iodine if we are present and the doe is in a kidding stall. So generally our dairy goats kids get dipped. Our Kiko's don't.

"Naturally" ... a funny word really... although we do as much as we can on our farm to raise our goats in a "natural" way, truth is anyone having a small farm fenced paddocks will not be able to  claim "naturally"... 
Goats throughout the world are taken through the hillsides, the mountain areas etc and move about over thousands of acres. That is "naturally" raised.

E-coli is naturally in the environment but I certainly wouldn't want it infecting my goats udder and teats and giving her bluebag mastitis.
Yes, we lost a Kiko goat to this a year ago. Nor my kids cord.

For me anyway, I don't want to get to the point where we change their environment to a not so natural setting and then expect them to be one of the "strongest survives" statistic. 
Goats have been doing their norm for thousands of years and I agree, there is a lot we do that we probably don't need to.

Working alongside many vets I can tell you there are people I see that have this mentality of everything natural. Will not, under any circumstance give an anti-biotic even when absolutely necessary... these people rather let their goat die than give a course of PenG. 

I do think every farmer has the right to do things the way they choose. I just think there is a good balance.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your advice! You all have good points! I think I will dip mine, just to be on the safe side.


----------

